# [SOLVED]Problem z ffmpeg

## mentorsct

Witam robie sobie emerge -uD world i napotykam na taki błąd:

```
swscale.c: In function ‘sws_scale’:

swscale.c:2555: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

swscale.c: In function ‘sws_getCachedContext’:

swscale.c:2969: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

swscale.c: At top level:

swscale_template.c:2926: warning: ‘swScale_C’ defined but not used

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -DBROKEN_RELOCATIONS -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wall -Wno-switch -Wdisabled-optimization -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -fno-math-errno -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg" -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg" -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavutil -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavcodec -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavformat -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libswscale -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavdevice -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavfilter -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H  -DHAVE_AV_CONFIG_H -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_ISOC9X_SOURCE -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg" -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg" -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavcodec -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavdevice -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavfilter -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavformat -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libavutil -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libpostproc -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg"/libswscale -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -DBROKEN_RELOCATIONS -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wall -Wno-switch -Wdisabled-optimization -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -Wno-pointer-sign -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -fno-math-errno  -c -o yuv2rgb.o yuv2rgb.c

yuv2rgb.c: In function ‘yuv2rgb_get_func_ptr’:

yuv2rgb.c:609: error: ‘yuv420_rgb32_MMX2’ undeclared (first use in this function)

yuv2rgb.c:609: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

yuv2rgb.c:609: error: for each function it appears in.)

yuv2rgb.c:610: error: ‘yuv420_rgb24_MMX2’ undeclared (first use in this function)

yuv2rgb.c:611: error: ‘yuv420_rgb16_MMX2’ undeclared (first use in this function)

yuv2rgb.c:612: error: ‘yuv420_rgb15_MMX2’ undeclared (first use in this function)

yuv2rgb.c:617: error: ‘yuv420_rgb32_MMX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

yuv2rgb.c:618: error: ‘yuv420_rgb24_MMX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

yuv2rgb.c:619: error: ‘yuv420_rgb16_MMX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

yuv2rgb.c:620: error: ‘yuv420_rgb15_MMX’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [yuv2rgb.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/work/ffmpeg/libswscale'

make: *** [lib] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2394:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2394:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/temp/environment'.

```

 Moze mi ktoś pomoc?Last edited by mentorsct on Sat Jun 21, 2008 7:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -ptv ffmpeg
```

----------

## mentorsct

```
emerge --info 

Portage 2.2_rc1 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4-i686-Mobile_AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_2600+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Jun 2008 15:03:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage_distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage_packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa amrnb amrwb atm berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg firefox fortran ftp gadu gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagic imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k libwww loop-aes midi motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png posix pppd python quicktime readline real reflection sdl session sockets sox spell spl svg tcpd truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS=" " APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

ffmpeg

```
[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326 [0.4.9_p20070616-r2] USE="X a52 aac imlib ipv6 mp3%* sdl truetype vorbis zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist% -debug -doc -encode -hardcoded-tables% -ieee1394 -mmx -network -test -theora -threads -x264 -xvid (-ogg%*) (-oss%*) (-v4l%)" 
```

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj z USE="mmx".

----------

## mentorsct

Chyba pomogło, zrobiłem tak jak radziłeś i na koniec wyszło tak:

```
 * Please do not file a Gentoo bug and instead report the above QA

 * issues directly to the upstream developers of this software.

 * Homepage: http://ffmpeg.org/

injecting /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51.12.1 into /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/image/

injecting /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51 into /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/image/

* checking 88 files for package collisions

>>> Merging media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/ffplay

>>> /usr/bin/ffmpeg

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/soc.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/avutil.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/issue_tracker.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/texi2pod.pl.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/TODO.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/ffmpeg-doc.texi.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/optimization.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/ffplay-doc.texi.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/INSTALL.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/ffserver.conf.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/general.texi.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/ffserver-doc.texi.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/faq.texi.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/snow.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/ffmpeg_powerpc_performance_evaluation_howto.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/hooks.texi.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/Changelog.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326/README.bz2

--- /usr/include/

>>> /usr/include/libavfilter/

>>> /usr/include/libavfilter/avfilter.h

>>> /usr/include/libavcodec/

>>> /usr/include/libavcodec/opt.h

>>> /usr/include/libavcodec/avcodec.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/sha1.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/lzo.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/avutil.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/mathematics.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/md5.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/rational.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/common.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/intfloat_readwrite.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/adler32.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/mem.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/base64.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/avstring.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/log.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/crc.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/fifo.h

>>> /usr/include/libavutil/random.h

>>> /usr/include/libavformat/

>>> /usr/include/libavformat/rtspcodes.h

>>> /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h

>>> /usr/include/libavformat/rtsp.h

>>> /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h

>>> /usr/include/libpostproc/

>>> /usr/include/libpostproc/postprocess.h

>>> /usr/include/libavdevice/

>>> /usr/include/libavdevice/avdevice.h

>>> /usr/include/libswscale/

>>> /usr/include/libswscale/rgb2rgb.h

>>> /usr/include/libswscale/swscale.h

--- /usr/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/libavfilter.so.0.0.0

--- /usr/lib/pkgconfig/

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libpostproc.pc

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavformat.pc

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavcodec.pc

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavdevice.pc

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavfilter.pc

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavutil.pc

>>> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libswscale.pc

>>> /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51.12.1

>>> /usr/lib/libavutil.so.49.6.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavdevice.so.52.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libswscale.a

>>> /usr/lib/libavformat.so.52.12.0

--- /usr/lib/vhook/

>>> /usr/lib/vhook/imlib2.so

>>> /usr/lib/vhook/fish.so

>>> /usr/lib/vhook/ppm.so

>>> /usr/lib/vhook/null.so

>>> /usr/lib/vhook/drawtext.so

>>> /usr/lib/vhook/watermark.so

>>> /usr/lib/libpostproc.so -> libpostproc.so.51.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavutil.so -> libavutil.so.49.6.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavformat.a

>>> /usr/lib/libavfilter.so.0 -> libavfilter.so.0.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavformat.so.52 -> libavformat.so.52.12.0

>>> /usr/lib/libpostproc.so.51.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavcodec.a

>>> /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51.53.0

>>> /usr/lib/libswscale.so.0.5.1

>>> /usr/lib/libswscale.so.0 -> libswscale.so.0.5.1

>>> /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51 -> libavformat.so.51.12.1

>>> /usr/lib/libavdevice.so.52 -> libavdevice.so.52.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavutil.so.49 -> libavutil.so.49.6.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavfilter.so -> libavfilter.so.0.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libswscale.so -> libswscale.so.0.5.1

>>> /usr/lib/libavfilter.a

>>> /usr/lib/libavdevice.so -> libavdevice.so.52.0.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavutil.a

>>> /usr/lib/libpostproc.so.51 -> libpostproc.so.51.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libpostproc.a

>>> /usr/lib/libavdevice.a

>>> /usr/lib/libavcodec.so -> libavcodec.so.51.53.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavformat.so -> libavformat.so.52.12.0

>>> /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51 -> libavcodec.so.51.53.0

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/texi2pod.pl.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/soc.txt.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/snow.txt.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/optimization.txt.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/hooks.texi.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/ffserver.conf.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/ffserver-doc.texi.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/ffplay-doc.texi.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/ffmpeg_powerpc_performance_evaluation_howto.txt.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/ffmpeg-doc.texi.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/faq.texi.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/avutil.txt.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/TODO.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/README.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/INSTALL.bz2

<<<          obj /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2/Changelog.bz2

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc

--- replaced dir /usr/share

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/vhook/watermark.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/vhook/null.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/vhook/imlib2.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/vhook/fish.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/vhook/drawtext.so

--- replaced dir /usr/lib/vhook

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libswscale.pc

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libpostproc.pc

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavutil.pc

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavformat.pc

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libavcodec.pc

--- replaced dir /usr/lib/pkgconfig

<<<          obj /usr/lib/libswscale.so.0.5.0

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libswscale.so.0

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libswscale.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libswscale.a

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libpostproc.so.51.1.0

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libpostproc.so.51

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libpostproc.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libpostproc.a

<<<          obj /usr/lib/libavutil.so.49.4.0

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libavutil.so.49

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libavutil.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libavutil.a

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51.12.1

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libavformat.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libavformat.a

<<<          obj /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51.40.4

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51

--- replaced sym /usr/lib/libavcodec.so

--- replaced obj /usr/lib/libavcodec.a

--- replaced dir /usr/lib

<<<          obj /usr/include/postproc/postprocess.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/swscale.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/rtspcodes.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/rtsp.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/rtp.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/rgb2rgb.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/rational.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/random.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/opt.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/mem.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/md5.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/mathematics.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/lzo.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/log.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/intfloat_readwrite.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/integer.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/fifo.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/common.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/base64.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/avutil.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/avio.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/avformat.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h

<<<          obj /usr/include/ffmpeg/adler32.h

--- replaced dir /usr/include

--- replaced obj /usr/bin/ffplay

--- replaced obj /usr/bin/ffmpeg

--- replaced dir /usr/bin

--- replaced dir /usr

<<<          dir /usr/share/doc/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2

<<<          dir /usr/include/postproc

<<<          dir /usr/include/ffmpeg

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * ffmpeg may have had ABI changes, if ffmpeg based programs

 * like xine-lib or vlc stop working as expected please

 * rebuild them.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326 merged.

>>> Recording media-video/ffmpeg in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326

 *  - /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51

 *  - /usr/lib/libavformat.so.51.12.1

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

----------

## Arfrever

Czyli problem został rozwiązany, więc przeczytaj punkt 9. Regulaminu.

----------

## dziadu

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Chyba pomogło, zrobiłem tak jak radziłeś i na koniec wyszło tak:
> 
> ...

 

Nie wierze że takie posty napsiał uzytkownik ze ~170 postami na koncie. Wydawało mi się, że jest już się wtedy wystarczająco zaawansowanym.

..:: edit

 no dobra, zdarzył mi się błąd...Last edited by dziadu on Mon Jun 23, 2008 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mentorsct

A ja nie wierze ze "wierze" piszesz przez "ż". A co ilość postów ma do poziomu zaawansowania? Juz widziałem kilka razy ze goście z rangą "guru" piszą posty i proszą o pomoc bo czegoś nie wiedzą. Forum jest po to ze jak ma sie problem to sie pisze chyba prawda. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## C1REX

Im się jest mniej zaawansowanym użytkownikiem, tym się więcej postów z prośbą o pomoc pisze.

Im więcej się pisze, tym się ma wyższą rangę. 

Dlatego właśnie mam tyle postów : )

----------

## mentorsct

A co ma ranga i ilość postów do wiedzy? Nikt nie jest wszechwiedzący nawet sam GURU.

----------

